# Purple & Green Quilt Finish



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I've finished this long time UFO. I hadn't realized the light fabrics in the blocks looked so yellowish until after she was quilted. But my DIL thought it looks fine. I'm glad to have her finished!:clap: :bouncy:

She was long armed quilted by Sherryl Tobias, Nappanee, Ind.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Doesn't it feel good to finish one! I am working on one today...great fun.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Love those colors.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I think it looks great. Love the color combination and pattern.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful quilt! Thanjs for sharing.


----------

